# Phenom II 955 overclocked



## cokeclassic (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I need some assistance with my new computer. I'm currently using an Asrock 870 extreme3 mobo with a phenom II 955. I've overclocked the processor to 3.8 ghz, what should the temperature be in bios? It is currently at 35c ... 33c after a few minutes... I'm using a Hyper 212+ cooler however some of the thermal paste(I used the default) came out of the side when I smudged them together.

Also, slightly offtopic, but none of the CPU temperature monitor programs once I actually log into the PC work. I'm using windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. Any ideas?


Thanks a bunch :wave:


----------



## Drenlin (Dec 13, 2010)

It's 33-35C at idle? That's a bit high, I think. You may have put too much TIM on. Try reapplying the thermal paste, but only put a little bit on...like the size of a small pea or grain of rice.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

The temperature at idle looks ok.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That temp is perfectly fine for idle. 

You have Real temp, Core temp and i believe CPUid has a hardware monitor version of their program.


----------



## cokeclassic (Nov 17, 2010)

The temperature is at 32c for idle for several hours, and I've tried testing it with small FFTS with Prime95 and it goes up to around 51c at full load after an hour. I've tried the amd stability test and it goes to around 46c at full load.

The processor is OCed to 3.8ghz. As far as the thermal paste goes, I did use the whole cartridge that came with the hyper 212, however much of it slid of the side and I had to clean that up.

Is this normal? I've been doing some research and it looks like there is people that use the same cooler and have temperatures much higher although they find it completely normal.

My graphics card MSI GTX 470 goes to around 85c also when running the FFXIV benchmark, but I think that is normal.


Any advice? Are these temperatures normal?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

For an overclocked Phenom II you're fine.


----------

